# Best ROH match ever?



## AmEagle (Sep 10, 2006)

What match do you believe is the best ROH match ever? There has been a stockpile of amazing matches in ROH, a select few even reaching true five star status.

For me I have to say Danielson vs. KENTA from Glory by Honor V. That match was incredible and could quite possibly be the best match I've ever seen. What's more amazing? Danielson worked the match with a separated shoulder and three torn tendons in the shoulder area. The story and Danielson's heart in that match made it that much greater for me. Was awesome when KENTA finally tapped in Cattle Mutilation.

So what match do you think is the best match ROH has done to date?


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Kenta vs Bryan at GBH is probably my second favourite ROH match ever .

Bryan Danielson vs Nigel Mc Guinness to me is the best ROH match and probably my favourite match ever thinking about it . The crowd was crazy , the action was intense to say the least , the steaks were high and the finishing stretch was just insane . 

I still have trouble watching Nigel getting busted open the hard way by the ring post , only for Danielson to attck him viciously moments after with sick headbutts . Awesome match , had a bit of everything . This match is the perfect example of why I watch wrestling . 

Paul London vs Danielson also gets an honourable mention .


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

My top 10 favorite

1) Nigel McGuiness Vs Bryan Danielson (ROH Driven 07) (I actually prefer this match much more then their Unified encounter) *****
2) Blood Generation Vs Do Fixer (ROH Supercard of Honor) *****
3) Takeshi Morishima Vs Bryan Danielson (ROH Manhattan Mayham) ****3/4
4) FIGHT WITHOUT HONOR-El Generico Vs Kevin Steen (ROH Final Battle 2011) ****3/4
5) TWO OUT OF THREE FALLS- Bryan Danielson Vs Paul London (ROH Epic Encounter) ****3/4
6) Samoa Joe Vs Kenta Kobashi (ROH Joe Vs Kobashi) ****3/4
7) KENTA Vs Bryan Danielson (ROH Glory By Honor 2006) ****3/4
8) Tyler Black Vs Davey Richards (ROH Death Before Dishonor 2011) ****3/4
9) Austin Aries Vs Nigel McGuiness (ROH Rising Above) ****1/2
10) LADDER WAR- The Briscoes Vs Generico and Steen (ROH Man Up) ****1/2


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

CM Punk Vs Samoa Joe II.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Singles - Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA, Glory By Honor V Night 2
Tags - Briscoe Bros. vs. Motor City Machine Guns, Good Times, Great Memories


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

- KENTA vs Low Ki (Final Battle 2005)
- Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi (Joe vs Kobashi)
- Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels (Glory By Honor II)


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Really ? I didn't enjoy their match at Driven no where as much as you did . Great match , but Unified to me is a lot better . 

Great list too . I'd only argue with the Dragon Gate six man being so maybe , and Joe / Kobashi didn't really meet my expections tbh . Thinking of it now Kenta vs Bryan probably isn't my second favourite ROH match ever . 

My top ten would be :

1.Bryan Danielson vs Nigel Mc Guinness - Unified 
2.Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson- Epic Encounter
3.Bryan Danielson vs. Low-Ki- Round Robin Challenge
4.Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk - Joe vs Punk II 
5.Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong- Vendetta
6.Blood Generation vs. Do Fixer- Supercard of Honor
7.Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson- Glory By Honor IV
8.Low-Ki vs. American Dragon vs. "Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels- Era of Honor Begins
9.Takeshi Morishima Vs Bryan Danielson 
10.Either the first ladder war or the cage of Death

This my personal opinion , very subjective of course . So much American Dragon .


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I haven't watched too much ROH in my time, but I think Joe vs Kobashi gets my vote.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Danielson/McGuinness 6YA. Seem very, very alone on that one.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

My top ROH matches:

1. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (Manhattan Mayhem II)
2. CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe (Joe vs. Punk II)
3. Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (Best in the World 2011)
4. Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson (The Epic Encounter)
5. Paul London vs. AJ Styles (Night of the Grudges)
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (Unified)
7. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown)
8. Murder City Machine Guns vs. The Briscoe Brothers (Good Times, Great Memories)
9. KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson (Glory By Honor V Night 2)
10. Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness (Rising Above)


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

> - Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels (Glory By Honor II)


LULZ.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Danielson/McGuinness 6YA. Seem very, very alone on that one.


I wouldn't argue with that at all. Certainly to me off the top of my head the best portrayal of Face vs Heel in ROH. Perhaps only Unified would beat it for me from their Series, though I recall loving a match from either Best of the Best or Rising Above where it was mostly matwork for the entire match and to my knowledge a belt wasn't on the line (and I know it isn't the Driven match) which despite being nowhere near as good as 6YA or Unified really stuck out to me as a personal favourite. 

Danielson vs KENTA is very good but not Best Ever for me. Can't remember much of the Driven Match but I know I at least thought it was 'really fucking great'.

Punk vs Joe II, Danielson vs Strong Vendetta & SOC are personal favourites of mine even though I would probably put a few matches above ahead of them. 

Hated the Dragon Gate 6 man. Flawless execution but the style annoys me no end and the way its infiltrated the styles of numerous promotions is largely why I can't get into most wrestling. Why emotion and selling were replaced with athleticism and spots I'll never know (well I know why its more popular and easier to watch but I can't believe so many workers who supposedly grew up watching the greats could deviate so much from what made those past matches great).


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Some that haven't been mentioned yet that I have ****3/4 or higher:

Danielson vs. Shelley, Arena Warfare
Briscoes/Rave/Walters vs. Gen Next, Generation Next
Danielson/Black vs. American Wolves, Tag Title Classic
London vs. Styles, Night of the Grudges

and probably my pick for the original question...

CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe, All-Star Extravaganza II


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Come on people...Danielson vs KENTA from DRIVEN! FUCK Glory By Honor V! FUCK IT!

Just kiddin, but there Driven match is clearly the superior match.

Top matches would be...

1. Danielson vs KENTA - Driven (FUCK GBHV!)
2. Wolves vs Black/Danielson - TTC
3. Joe vs Punk II
Always the top 3 for me, but they change around often, Joe/Punk II might be number 1 tomorrow.

The rest are in no order really...

Danielson vs McGuinness - Unified/Driven/6YA/Rising Above 09, all of those are amazing IMO.
Davey bs Black - DBDVIII
Steen vs Generico - Final battle 2010
Joe vs Kobashi
Danielson vs Morishima - MMII
Low Ki vs KENTA - Final Battle 05
Danielson vs KENTA - GBHV 
Joe vs Punk - ASEII

Can't really think of any more at the minute.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Except that KENTA vs. Danielson III doesn't have the flawless storytelling, with a severe lack of selling.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeez this just shows how awesome danielson was in roh.....and still is

But mine are:
dragon/mcguiness Unified
KENTA/Dragon GBH
Joe vs Punk II


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Except that KENTA vs. Danielson III doesn't have the flawless storytelling, with a severe lack of selling.


I was just messing around, I think the GBH match is great, I just prefer their Driven encounter. It has great storytelling, especially when it makes awesome callbacks to the GBH match such as KENTA going after the arm again with kicks and Dragon selling it extremely well throughout, and then Dragon destroying KENTA's arm in return, and for KENTA, he sold it very well. The no sell of the GTS by KENTA was awesome!


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Danielson vs Nigel at Unified. Watched it again like a month ago and had forgotten how amazing that match was. And I love the ending now way more than before.

and to me, Dragon vs Low Ki at Round Robin Challenge gets the best match of the early years (above London vs Danielson)


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi and Samoa Joe vs CM Punk II come to mind.


----------



## Violent By Design (Feb 8, 2011)

I doubt anyone else has the same favorite match, but my personal best is Davey Richards vs KENTA. Their synergy was awesome, fantastic spots and a pretty good story (or I should say it's the premise that I like about their match).


Here is probably my top 5 ROH matches. 

1) Davey Richards vs KENTA

2) Bryan Danielson vs Davey Richards (This one will probably throw people off )

3) Typhoon vs Muscle Outlaws

4) Do-Fixer vs Blood Generation

5) Bryan Danielson vs Takashi Morishima - MAN UP

Not a very typical top 5 ;P.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Singles - Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA, Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Tags - Briscoe Bros. vs. Motor City Machine Guns, Good Times, Great Memories


same


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Any of these would be

- Samoa Joe vs CM Punk - Joe vs Punk II
- Blood Generation vs Do Fixer - Supercard of Honor
- The Briscoe Brothers vs The Motor City Machine Guns - Good Times, Great Memories
- Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness - Driven
- Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness - 6th Anniversary Show
- Tyler Black vs Davey Richards - Death Before Dishonor VIII


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

1. Aries v Nigel - Rising Above
2. Joe v Punk II
3. Danielson v Morishima - MM 2
4. Joe v Kobashi
5. Aries v Danielson - Testing the Limit
6. Nigel v Danielson - Unified
7. Aries and Strong v Briscoes - Unified
8. Strong v Danielson - Vendetta
9. Aries v Punk - DBD 3
10. Ki v KENTA - FB 05

that would be my top ten


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Danielson/McGuinness 6YA. Seem very, very alone on that one.


I've got your back yeah1993! YEAH WORLD ORDER REUNITE!

Match was beyond awesome, Joe vs Punk II is super great too. I flip-flop between the two. Danielson/Strong II at Vendetta is my favorite ROH match though.


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Punk vs Cabana - Punk : The Final Chapter

This match doesn't get enough love.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> LULZ.


Oh, those lulz... At least try to explain something once in a while.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

gohel50 said:


> Punk vs Cabana - Punk : The Final Chapter
> 
> This match doesn't get enough love.


Enjoy that match and the postmatch moment in particular is great but I could probably even think of a better Davey Richards match.

Probably.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> Oh, those lulz... At least try to explain something once in a while.


You may as well start calling Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston the MOTY.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't get the love-in surrounding Joe-Kobashi, sure it was a huge occasion for the company, and the crowd was great. Doesn’t change the fact it was chop, chop, backdrop (repeated.)

Damielson-KENTA, Danielson-Low Ki, Danielson-Nigel, Danielson-Strong, Nigel-Aries shit all over it


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Singles: Danielson/NIgel @Unified
Tag: Briscoes/Steenierico @Man Up


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> You may as well start calling Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston the MOTY.


LULZ.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

You're not proving to be any better at arguments on the interwebz that I am. I've actually proven myself and ran fuckers off.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> You're not proving to be any better at arguments on the interwebz that I am. I've actually proven myself and ran fuckers off.


Never said that, actually. Whatever.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

A match I think is very underrated and one of my favorites is Wolves vs KENTA/Strong from Violent Tendancies.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm still waiting to know how a match that was merely good, and quite disappointing to be blunt, can be put in the same category as matches that have stood the test of time in terms of the most important aspect of a pro wrestling match - drama. No matter if the matches were based in movesets (DG tags), brutality (Joe vs. Kobashi, Cage of Death, Ki vs. Joe), storytelling (Cage of Death, Danielson vs. KENTA), or true semi-shoot emotion (Aries vs. Punk, Gibson vs. Strong), all of the other matches mentioned brought true drama to the table.

Joe's 2003 matches honestly don't hold up for the most part, and in fact the only one genuinely better than the Daniels match (most on the same level) is the Jay match. Daniels in 2003 ROH alone had much superior matches with London and Doug, the latter being a magnificent piece of psychology.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Daniels/Joe had tons of drama. Not much else, but tons of drama.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It was a standard Joe vs. Daniels match.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I can't even remember this Joe/Daniels match. Downloading it now.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> It was a standard Joe vs. Daniels match.


Yes, with a couple really good nearfalls and a super hot crowd. Nowhere near as good as Daniels/Williams though.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Joe/Daniels was red hot, it had a lot of drama. For example, the Angel's Wings on Joe is still one of the best false finishes ever. Oh, and I believe that match had the "IT" factor.


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

danielson vs kenta at GBH, just the fact dragon had the shoulder injury and kenta working as stiff as he did. also dragon never beating kenta, while kenta already pinned daneilson. and on top of that, the title was on the line.


----------



## just00 (Jun 11, 2003)

Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards from Best in the World. i was there live and that match was just simply amazing!


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

My personal favorite would be American Wolves vs Danielson/Black


----------



## Kawada = god (Feb 9, 2004)

Kobashi vs Joe, although it almost seems unfair to pick that one.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

That's like asking which is the cutest in a room full of puppies.


----------

